# 110, 50, and 20 gallon tanks



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

110 Gallon tall tank contains 1 EBJD, 1 Green Severum, 4 Gouramis, 12 Giant Danio, 1 Clown Pleco









Clown Pleco









Little Severum under the holey rock, part of my EBJD









Severum









Electric Blue Jack Dempsey









50 Gallon contains, 2 Pleco, 2 Snails, 2 Moors, 1 Pearlscale


















20 Gallon tank contains 1 Male Albino Clawed Frog(going on 5 years old), 1 Cory Catfish, 1 Emerald Catfish, 1 Panda(I think?) Catfish, 2 snails(and a snail eggsack), minnows for the frog to eat. (Water is a little murky....been trying to clean it up)

And those are all of my tanks 

Still soaking drift wood to put into the 110 Gallon tank, and some possibly in the other tanks.
All of my tanks have at least two types of plants in them.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

up the filtration on that 20g, consider getting some backgrounds or paint, and possibly do more WC on that goldfish tank, it and the 20g look a little hazy. love the fish tho  and that frog is neat.


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

It's hard getting a bigger filter for the frog, he likes his water as still as possible. It's a turtle filter, so it's "suppose" to be stronger than the fish filter...I just let his tank go for awhile when I was swamped with school work. Plus the algae has really built up since the pleco in there bit the dust.

Def will be cleaning him up, he's one of my favorites.

What do you mean by "WC" on the goldfish?

Working on getting back grounds for all of the tanks  I've just now started having a bigger appreciation for them.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

water changes. goldfish require lots of clean water. the more work you do the better they would look. and also maybe consider going sponge filters instead of all the air bubbles. they really dont accomplish much in the way of oxygenation or cleaning. that dragon is still cool tho . i just dont like the in tank filters i guess theres much better options out there. anyways hope u get some time to work on the fish.

PS: does that frog like bare tank? or would he appreciate some silk plants or something?


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh lol, yeah. I change their water out regularly. They are pretty messy, I've had goldfish before  I should look into the sponge filters...I recently heard about those honestly. What is the difference between the stone bubblers and the sponge ones?
I plan on better filters as time goes on, I know my filters are pretty crappy.

They're a little bit blind, and he has really super soft skin. I've been afraid to add anything because the webbing on their feet can tear. Also he would prefer a long tank over a tall one(they prefer swimming side to side rather than up and down, and they don't like their water too deep...plus they can jump out of the tank!(happened to me with him once...found him covered in hair under my bed))...but I just had that tank left over from some previous fish I had and it was better than keeping him in the 10 gallon he had when he was younger. He's been in that tank for about 4 years now like that, he spent a year in the 10 gallon. I don't want to put anything in there he could choke on either...they sort of just cram stuff in their mouths. He almost choked on his shedding(skin) once, it was really creepy I thought he was going to die he floated on the top of the tank all night...in an irregular way. Then in the morning he was fine when I came down to check on him. 
Something cool about them though is that they sing(mating call)! He makes really low noises at night and usually summer months. It was really cool to hear at night when I kept him in my room  But then all my tanks made their ways down stairs. I would love to get a female for him, of the regular kind, not another albino.

Fish stores often have these guys if you're interested in one  They have them as small babies, maybe an inch long.
I got him at maybe a little smaller than an inch from Wal-mart....yeah wal-mart sold them years ago in the section with their beta fish. Not anymore though, I think people were getting them and adding them to their guppy/tetra tanks thinking they were albino african dwarf frogs(that's how small they were), then waking up to a monster that ate all their fish one day 

Pretty cool frogs though! I hope to get him a 20 gallon long soon. Maybe I'll get him some dwarf grass or moss in there. I might add in some drift wood and get a clown pleco in there also.

Another thing regarding why he has no heater - they prefer cooler water.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Very sweet looking, I liked it, simple and nice. Just the substrate remains an issue - will trap a lot of food particles & poo. Would also put in some background, maybe just black paper behind the glass. Good luck.


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Indeed! I keep seeing sand substrates....I really wish I would have tried it. But so far the Severum has been picking around in the rocks...I don't know if that is normal or not?


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *lauren_101*,

Thank you for all the information and pictures of your frog; I found it interesting.

As for the backgrounds, I found my favorite to be a piece of black cloth adheared to the rim of the tank with velcro strips with sticky backs.

Thank you for sharing your tanks.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## lauren_101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks! I was actually thinking about getting cloth for the background.


----------

